# Beretta 84 hammer problem



## tcheleotis (Dec 27, 2018)

Happy Holidays,
I picked up pre-1988 model 84 at an estate sale that had been field stripped and stuck into a Browning BDA Box. It is marked Model 84, made in Italy. Missing was the magazine and the slide spring. I have ordered both and waiting for delivery. The guns upper is stainless and the lower is black alloy with Beretta plastic grips. It looks like it has been shot (it’s dirty) and the only thing I can’t figure out is why the hammer remains in the cocked position. Does the magazine have to be inserted? Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I believe there is a magazine disconnect on those models.


----------



## tcheleotis (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks. I’ll let you know what happens when I get the magazine in insert it.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes, there is a magazine safety in the M84.
It's under a grip panel and looks kinda like a 'loop spring'. I can't remember for sure but I believe it is on the right side of the pistol.

Sam


----------



## tcheleotis (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks. Just got a mag in. Once in, the hammer released into the down position,

Tom


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

tcheleotis said:


> Thanks. Just got a mag in. Once in, the hammer released into the down position,
> 
> Tom


How did the new recoil spring work? Also, got any pics to share? I like seeing other people's Berettas!


----------



## tcheleotis (Dec 27, 2018)

I got it in fine, but the slide seems extremely tight. Guess I won’t know till I shoot it. Should I be looking out for anything else? I think the gun may be made from two different guns or modified. The bottom frame is black alloy with stainless slide stop, safety etc. The slide, barrel etc. Is stainless. I’ve never seen another like it.


----------



## tcheleotis (Dec 27, 2018)

Won’t upload the picture or video I have. Says it’s too large.


----------

